# CAG doc



## Muppet (Feb 22, 2018)

Former Delta Force Doctor Named Top Rural Physician in America

Found this. @Red Flag 1 red. Know of this doc, doc?

M.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 23, 2018)

ssion.


----------



## 256 (Feb 24, 2018)

Good article


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 24, 2018)

Agree...great story!


----------

